# Deer in city limits



## Longstreet1 (Sep 3, 2010)

How many of you guys would take deer with bows in the city limits? I have a few does in the back yard lately and am thinking of makeing one of them my first dinner with a bow.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 3, 2010)

I would as long as it was legal.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 3, 2010)

Check with your neighbors as well. They may not like the idea of a deer possibly taking the dirt nap in their yard.


----------



## atlninja82 (Sep 3, 2010)

Silver Mallard said:


> Check with your neighbors as well. They may not like the idea of a deer possibly taking the dirt nap in their yard.



who cares about the neighbors? if its legal its legal you dont need permission from the neighbors.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 3, 2010)

Icare about my neighbors I have to live next to em.......


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 3, 2010)

it's too bad that some people might look down on it.
suburban deer are way too thick.


----------



## Tikki (Sep 3, 2010)

I have sixty acres in the city limits behind my house that holds quite a few deer.  I have seen some nice ones in my back yard....42yds from my back door....meat with the Hoyt....Mohican sneak with the longbow.  My neighbor is PETA, my other neighbor says killem all they are eating my shrubs....The deer still roam un harrassed.


----------



## dtala (Sep 3, 2010)

the only prob is that those "city limit" deer are soooooo smalllll.........












........NOT!


shot on an "estate lot" in a city limit....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 3, 2010)

Wish I could to. I have a 150 acre wetland/bottom area next to me that the county water authority owns. I see 6-8 deer an evening in the neighborhood and we have counted 15 off th backyard. The county water will not let anyone hunt on the property either. 

I agree with you on the neighbors, they can make it difficult on you. We have one who has alread had the game warden in the area checking on anyone with targets. Seems she told em people were shooting em in their yards. She is one of those PETA folks to


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 3, 2010)

wow!! Never heard of people checkin folks just cause they have a target in there back yard. Talk about profilin! Let em come check me I'm legal.


----------



## dtala (Sep 3, 2010)

I find that the attitudes are split 50/50 in neighborhoods with deer. Half want em ALL killed and half want NONE of em killed....

  troy


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 3, 2010)

atlninja82 said:


> who cares about the neighbors? if its legal its legal you dont need permission from the neighbors.



Don't be too quick to say you don't need permission from the neighbors. You do have to live next to them and respect their property rights. All I have to say is " You kill a deer and it dies on my property, while perfectly legal for you to cross my line and retreive it, It's better for you to come and get my permission to cross my line before you start trampling through my property". If I see you first, I'll assume you hunted and shot that animal on my property without permission. That can get you a quick appointment and a little harrassment with the GW.  Just a thought.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 3, 2010)

dtala said:


> the only prob is that those "city limit" deer are soooooo smalllll.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome deer!!!! Who made the longbow?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 3, 2010)

Silver Mallard said:


> Don't be too quick to say you don't need permission from the neighbors. You do have to live next to them and respect their property rights. All I have to say is " You kill a deer and it dies on my property, while perfectly legal for you to cross my line and retreive it, It's better for you to come and get my permission to cross my line before you start trampling through my property". If I see you first, I'll assume you hunted and shot that animal on my property without permission. That can get you a quick appointment and a little harrassment with the GW.  Just a thought.



If he has permission.....


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Neighbors are not a problem the deer come from behind my house which is about 200 acres of woods. We had some nice bucks in the yard last year that I could have hit by throwing a rock.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 3, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> If he has permission.....



You may be right. I'm under the impression that if the deer crosses a property boundary, the hunter has the right to go and retreive it. I can't remember where I read that.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Silver Mallard

I alwasy understood that if you shot a deer and it crossed the property line you had to have permission from the landowner to retreive it.

I might be wrong.  Can anyone shed some light on this for Georgia, and other states?


----------



## dtala (Sep 3, 2010)

In Alabama you need permission from the landowner to access his land and retrieve a deer. That can be a problem on small properties.....

Mallard, the bow is a Dwyer Defiant. I used a self knapped Texas chert point for the kill, he went maybe 70 yards and down.

  troy


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Sep 3, 2010)

I respect my neighbors as well, but as many dogs as I see roaming in and outta my yard and cats on my hoods....if a deer decides to crash in one of my neighbors yards, Ill just knock on the door and tell em Im there to retrieve em.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 3, 2010)

I live outside of the city limits but it is in a small neighboorhood, I have 3.5 acres that backs up to green space and I have deer all over my place. Pretty much got em all named, even planted a food plot for them and been feeding them for along time. I plan on shooting a couple of does behind the house but realy dont want to take to many cause we like to watch them. 

Kinda funny, I can be out back shooting my bow and deer will be standing 50 yds from my target feeding, they aint skeered, but they better watch out come next saturday.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, you shoot Andrea's pets and see wher that gets ya.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Legalities aside, there are other factors that should be taken into consideration. If I were hunting a neighborhood I would do so when the kids are in school and the neighbors at work, certainly not on a Saturday. I wouldn't feel to good about a deer I shot running through a couple of yards then doing the dying kicks in front of a kid watching it all. I'm all for hunting city deer but the hunter should use some good common sense and courtesy seasoned with a lot of discretion when doing so. A lethal shot for a very quick kill is a must. A deer can run a long way with an arrow you may not find and it would be bad news if some kid found it and got hurt by it.

Good luck and be wise.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 3, 2010)

Good advice Al!!


----------



## SOS (Sep 3, 2010)

A lot of my deer have been killed on 42 acres near town.  I can even hear the high school marching band on Friday night.  I had a good, heavily used trail to hunt but it was at the corner between two homes and I wouldn't hunt it for fear of deer dying in someone's yard.  I was able to get permission to hunt another corner that was more visible to the neighbors, so I wrote a letter to three closest saying I had permission, I would be respectful of their neighborhood, would be bowhunting, quiet and safe, and gave my phone number if there was a problem.  Polite gets you a long way.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 4, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Legalities aside, there are other factors that should be taken into consideration. If I were hunting a neighborhood I would do so when the kids are in school and the neighbors at work, certainly not on a Saturday. I wouldn't feel to good about a deer I shot running through a couple of yards then doing the dying kicks in front of a kid watching it all. I'm all for hunting city deer but the hunter should use some good common sense and courtesy seasoned with a lot of discretion when doing so. A lethal shot for a very quick kill is a must. A deer can run a long way with an arrow you may not find and it would be bad news if some kid found it and got hurt by it.
> 
> Good luck and be wise.




Great advice Al!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 4, 2010)

Very good advice, Al!

I don't live in the city, but do have some deer that "cruise the neighborhood".  I have a wooded lot next to me that would be a good ambush place.  
Dan


----------

